Show HN: UserTesters.io - mosster
======
egfx
I think your doing it backwards. The offer should be flipped. The service home
should be geared to companies that want testers. Users who want to be testers
will also be able to see the link to become one and earn money. Also, consider
re-submitting this because the link needs to be copied/pasted.

~~~
nautical
I am actually working on a similar product,
[https://testzap.com](https://testzap.com) Not launched on HN as of now ..
will do that in couple if days. We already got around 500 testers will start
looking for companies now.

------
bastijn
How do both options here differ from the numerous options out there today?
(One Google hit gives a long list)

I remember my company used a service, forgot the name, where you could also
specify which type of users you wanted to test. How many of each, what
devices, etc.

